# The Closer 2-Hour Special Event



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

TNT will air a new episode of The Closer on Monday, December 4 at 8:00 PM Eastern. It is a 2-Hour Special Event.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Any word whether it'll be caught by a season pass or will be a separate series number?


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

The season pass on my R10 picked it up. However, my HR10-250 did not automatically add the showing on TNT-HD.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

my 6.3 unit picked it up! wow it did something right..cool


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

My HR-250 has been showing "The Closer" and "Saved" on TNT-HD as "missing" in the SPM for several months now. It showed it as TNTH, not "75 TNTH" as it shows up now.

I had to delete the old one and create a new one in order for it to pick up the upcoming episodes of "The Closer". Never saw "missing" before, but I think that this is an improvement. In the past, if something changed with the station identifier, there was nothing to indicate that it was no longer valid.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

My HR-250 also had changed its SP for _The Closer _ to refer to TNTH, not the original "75 TNTH" so that it would not record any _Closer_s. I dimly remember it did this before, on either this SP or others, but always on TNTH.

I created a new SP for _The Closer _and then deleted the old one. I caught tonight's repeat of that 2-hr episode.


----------

